# FRANCE, SWITZERLAND & ITALY TRIP



## 94235 (May 1, 2005)

We are planning our holiday for July & Aug at the moment.
I'm looking at following this route:
From Bourg-en-Bresse
A40/E21 to Geneva
A1/A12 Montreux
A9 Saint Maurice
Entremont E27
A5/A4 Turin.
We have a big Tourer, Burnster A747-2 (8m long & 3 m high)
Does anybody know if i will face problems with this route, especially between Saint Maurice & Entremont. (very steep hills or height restrictions)
Has anybody used this route before, what's it like?
Any recommendations for a different route.

We are heading towards Turin and then off to San Remo and onto Monaco.
Can anybody recommend any sites or Aires in these areas?

Grateful for any help. First time venturing outside France.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, can't help with the question but Hey, welcome to the site. 
The trip sounds like a good 'um!
Get out there & enjoy yourself.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We did this trip last year to Venice in a Ford Mondeo. No probs with height as we did not see any bridges less than 5 feet. Going through the tunnels to Turin which is new is an experience with fantastic views. The road to Geneva is wibbly wobbly and not fast as a lot of traffic use it. But I we were happy.

In summary, an interesting drive ahead and I would envisage no problems with size along any of it. Big artics use the route.

p.s. The journey did take a lot longer than I had worked out. Either my working out left a lot to be desired, or the ordinary two way road was slow.


----------



## 93703 (May 1, 2005)

*Bon Voyage*

Hi my wife and I did a trip to Venice and on to Greece last September .We went via Annecy in France and then to the Mont Blanc Tunnel 39 euros 7 mile long tunnel ,fantastic ,then on to Millan where we stayed 2 nights and then Lake Gaurda where we stayed 6 nights alongside the Lake on an Aires .We then drove on to Venice and stayed 3 nights near Lido De Jeselo on a superb campsite called La Marina which was only 16 euros per night inclusive of hook up etc .our van is an Hymer 694 which is very similar in size to yours and we had no problems whatsoever and our trip was undertaken with no forward planning whatsoever ,we just went for it ,as we usually do ,so go ahead you will be amazed how easy it all is.


----------



## 94235 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies, sounds as if we'll be ok. if not, the wife will have to leave her handbag behind to lighten the load.

Keep thinking of the closing shots from the Italian Job (original of course)
it must be those mountain twisty roads.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Go for it*

Hi Bigbadjohn.

Go for it, but stay out of Nice around 1600hrs - 1800hrs, 2.5 hours to get 0.5 mile, a few years ago, and a few of the streets in Monaco are a little narrow with heavy traffic,

Doing a similar trip myself in 4 weeks time, but will be stopping in Belgium, and France for 4 weeks first, then on to the Italian Lakes, nice to know of the Aire at the lakes,

All the best have fun, and a good run,

Colin


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi to all,
We're also planning to go to Lake Garda, but in June, and are new to campervanning. As we're sailing from Ireland into Roscoff, Belgium isn't really a good option. We're thinking of stopping few days in Loire area, then onto Annecy and are wondering if there's a non-toll route into Italy as mont blanc tunnell seems pricey. Our van is a Knaus, 7 metres long and just over 3 metres high. Does anyone know of a nice route into Italy that'd be safe with this size van. Also good to learn of an Aire (or Sosta I believe they're called in Italy) on Lake Garda. We're hoping to take in an Opera in Verona, anyone know of a good overnight spot in Verona? and somewhere nice in or near Venice. I'm the researcher, hubby the driver. We'd be delighted to hear of anything interesting, we're really excited about this. Hope you all have wonderful trips!
Mary 8)


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Re the Venice option.

We are off to Italy via Chamonix end of May for 3 weeks and are looking to stop at

http://www.camping-fusina.com/main.htm. for a couple of days :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Bob.

Your link doesn't appear to work, try this http://www.camping-fusina.com/main.htm

We've stayed at Camping Fusina on two occasions and can thoroughly recommend it although it is a bit pricey, there again most things are in that area.

Do make sure you get the water taxi to Venice from outside the campsite, tickets available from campsite reception and great VFM, it's THE way to travel to this wonderful city.

pete.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Cheers Pete... Noticed there is a full stop at the end of the link :lol: 

I will take your advice re the water taxi. 

Any ideas as to campsites in Florence ( I have found one in the city itself have you been there?)

Also does anyone knows of a quite ish site in the Italian lakes... would prefer no clubs etc but would like hookup

cheers

bob


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

HI

We went to lake garda a couple of years ago, stopped in annecy on the way down and went through the mont blanc tunnel, there is a few good aires/overnight parking to stay overnight in chamonix and in annecy. Fabulous drive from annecy to lake garda. Good luck with journey.

Deirdre


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Sorry Bob,

Never been to Florence, would like to though....

I've had a look in Caravan Europe and theres 2 listed there,

Camping Villa Cameranta 3k's NE of the city (no website listed).

Camping Michelangelo 3ks SE.
http://www.ecvacanze.it/ing/michelangelo_home.asp

As I say, not been before so can't vouch for the sites personally.

pete.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hiya
thought i should contribute to this thread seeing as we are in Sicily and have actually stayed at most of the locations mentioned over the last 1 month.

Venice:

If you drive to Punta Sabionni which is the little peninsula to the East of Venice eventually you will reach the ferry terminal, keep following the road around to the left following the coast arround and you will see a small clean sosta just before a campsite. They have showers and toilets plus hookups and not too expensive, but very handy for the ferry across to St Marks Square etc 


As for Florence we stayed at Camping Michelangalo and its a nice quiet site, close enough to walk into Florence but bear in mind its all uphill on the way back  it has a motorhome service point albeit not fully working when we stayed as it had froze up 
There is a bus stop right outside the gate to get into the city as well if you dont fancy walking.

I think i have added these to the campsite database here on MHF, so have a search on there as well for more info / gps locations and photo


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I meant to add a warning about the Tiger mosi. The campsite that we stayed out just a little further before Nukeys one had a mosimobile that came out twice a week at night to try and cut them down. You are warned to stay indoors while it sprays, and as I didn't, I know why they warn you too. My daughter still has the mosi scars and my son in law was ill for two days due to a reaction. Best to cover yourself up and douse yourself with mosi stuff. Depends what time of year you go I suppose.

In case you think I'm OTT, have a look at this...

http://www.ehj-online.com/archive/2000/november/november3.html


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Pete said.

_Do make sure you get the water taxi to Venice from outside the campsite, tickets available from campsite reception and great VFM, it's THE way to travel to this wonderful city. _

Could I suggest you make enough time to spend some time on the island of Murano and catch a later water bus.
Murano is famous for its glass making and there are lots of places you can watch pieces being made and then you can buy.
Cheers Sid


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

I too can recommend Camping Michaelangelo in Florence - quite easy to find, just follow the signs to the Piazza Michelangelo. The villa Camarata site is not so easy to find, but both have bus stops outside the gate for the city centre. 

If you don't fancy the sosta recommended for Venice, try the campsite next to it in Punta Sabbionni. this is an excellent site, well run and friendly reception. there is a very good restaurant next door, with views over the lagoon to Venice. The ferry takes you straight to St Mark's square - the perfect way to arrive. Ferries also go to the other islands, all worth a trip. If your staying a few days, get a season ticket for the ferries, which gives you unlilited travel on all the public transport in the lagoon.

For routes into Italy, the ordinary road over the St. Bernard Pass is perfectly ok, or if you want a quieter route, take the road (D900) from Barcelonnette (France) to Cuneo (Italy) over the Colle della Maddallene (Col de Larche) There are no tunnels or tolls on this.


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

> meant to add a warning about the Tiger mosi. The campsite that we stayed out just a little further before Nukeys one had a mosimobile that came out twice a week at night to try and cut them down. You are warned to stay indoors while it sprays, and as I didn't, I know why they warn you too. My daughter still has the mosi scars and my son in law was ill for two days due to a reaction. Best to cover yourself up and douse yourself with mosi stuff. Depends what time of year you go I suppose.


Hi Pusser,

Just caught & squashed one of these buggers with my book and the amount of blood that came out of it was unbelievable. 8O Yes, they are huge, and everywhere! Nasty things..beware everyone.


----------

